
Last 5 SpaceX launches of 2018 - ChuckMcM
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2018/10/spacex-lines-five-launches-2018/
======
ChuckMcM
This is a good summary of the last 5 launches planned by SpaceX, no Falcon
Heavy launches however. If they pull this off and hit 22 launches this year,
they will be very close to the target of 26 launches per year (on average one
every 2 weeks).

At which point I start to wonder just how much stuff is out there that people
want to launch :-).

